# Resident Lease



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am aware that some of the bigger developments have there own management company within the building who manage the lease of apartments. 

I am looking for an apartment in some of the newer developments, but i can not find any contact details for the follow

Nation Towers
Capital Plaza 
Sky Tower
Rak Towers

I am trying to avoid paying an agent 5000 AED if i can go directly to the building management company.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try Sorouh Real Estate, UAE's leading property developer for direct renting, but they told me today Sun and Sky Towers are now fully sold/leased.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, Just tryng to avoid property agents fees but there are plenty listed on dubizzle. Just wanted to save 5000 AED fees.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Khidmah do leasing (and maintenance) of some of the top developments in AD. They are the best company I have come across for maintenance, which is really important.
Khidmah Residential Lettings


----------

